# Sorority plans



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Well I am turning my 29 gallon aquarium into a sorority. I bought the females then checked the ammonia, since it was high I am waiting until I get the ammonia level to 0 to put them back inside. They are in their cups with new water and I plan on changing their water every day to keep the ammonia down


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Oooh, subscribing! Do you have any pics yet?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I will have pictures in the next week or so.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Sounds awesome! Just make sure the girls are quarantined for at least two weeks.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

They will be.  It will probably take that long to get the ammonia down to safe levels, so they will be in their own cups being watched carefully. This will be my third sorority, last two was killed by columnaris. Third times the charm, right? This one might actually fair well


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Are you using the same tank as the last two times with the Culomnaris?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Elsewhere said:


> Are you using the same tank as the last two times with the Culomnaris?


It was over two years ago. None of my other fish got columnaris after I disinfected everything


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh, perfect! I just wanted to be sure, I've heard it's pesky to get rid of. I can't wait for those pictures, they all sound like beauts!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Here are some pictures of them 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=268001


----------

